# Any 1 in Vegas?



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

I moved here like a month or so ago. and im pretty much by myself. any 1 in vegas wanna chill? im in the south.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

me


----------



## Figgy (Apr 4, 2011)

I am from Vegas. Just found out about this forum.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 4, 2011)

Very awesome. 

I am up for helping out any Las Vegan in any way that my awkward self can.


----------



## koblags (Jul 15, 2011)

I just moved here like for a couple of months now...


----------

